# Rear Slide Support Brackets 25Rss



## Fire Chief 2 (Sep 5, 2007)

After a great trip to Navajo Lake in southern Colorado I noticed that both upper brackets that hold the support rails are cracked. Lowers look ok. Has anyone else had this happen and where is the best place to get replacements.


----------



## HowieL (Apr 28, 2010)

Fire Chief 2 said:


> After a great trip to Navajo Lake in southern Colorado I noticed that both upper brackets that hold the support rails are cracked. Lowers look ok. Has anyone else had this happen and where is the best place to get replacements.


Are out talking about the outside brackets that hold the slide rails? I have not heard of this happening. The bunk should hold 1500 lbs ... interesting.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Chief,
I have seen a *couple* threads on here in the past about the upper outside support bracket that holds the rails developing cracks and even breaking. These brackets are the same brackets that hold your awnings arms to the trailer. (where the lower part of the awning arm is connected to the trtailer.) Compare them! You can buy/order these at most RV supply stores.

Where are you a Chief?

Happy Camping
Bryan
Arlington Professional Firefighters Local 1329 (Texas)


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Fire Chief 2 said:


> After a great trip to Navajo Lake in southern Colorado I noticed that both upper brackets that hold the support rails are cracked. Lowers look ok. Has anyone else had this happen and where is the best place to get replacements.


I bought a couple replacements from an RV place. They have a pic posted in maintenance section of this site, click here
crunchman


----------



## Fire Chief 2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help. They are on the outside. I'll check with the local Camping World to see if they have them. I am the Deputy Chief in Englewood Colorado. A small suburb just south of Denver.
Thanks again.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Chief,
I'll be up in Colorado Springs this September for the IAFF Fallen Firefighter Memorial. We have quite the contingency going this year, unfortunately we are putting a name on the wall.
Let me know if you might be int he area.

Bryan


----------

